# Update von Eclipse 3.4 RC3 auf RC4



## TSH (20. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ist es eigentlich möglich, ein Update von Eclipse Ganymede Release Candidate 3 auf Release Candidate 4 (und später zur Final) durchzuführen? Ich muss hier mehrere Rechner aktuell halten und immer wieder neu installieren wird dann doch etwas aufwändig.


----------



## foobar (20. Jun 2008)

Das sollte durch P2 kein Problem mehr sein. Soweit die Theorie ;-)
Warte doch noch die 5 Tage bis zum Release von Ganymede, dann sparste dir die Updates erstmal.


----------



## TSH (26. Jun 2008)

Ganymede ist raus, aber die Möglichkeit des Updates von einem RC auf Final find ich auch da nicht. :-(


----------



## byte (26. Jun 2008)

Wozu denn updaten? Einfach drüberbügeln! Fast alle Einstellungen werden doch im Workspace gespeichert.

Ansonsten wenn Du viele zusätzliche Plugins hast und die nicht auf allen Rechnern dann per Hand installieren willst, richte Dir Eclipse doch einfach einmal ein und kopier dann das gesamte Verzeichnis. So machen wir das im Team immer.


----------



## TSH (26. Jun 2008)

Danke. Ja, es sind die Plugins. Die Rechner haben leider 3 unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme (XP, Ubuntu, Mac OSX). Da ist rüber kopieren wohl keine gute Idee.


----------

